# New Cabinet!!



## jetboy (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello Guys,

It's me again!!!!!

It seems I will also need to for a cabinet. Please suggest me a good cabinet within 3-4K

As you already know I have ordered 
N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC
Corsair Power 650TX
Intel G45ID

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Tenida (Jul 21, 2011)

There are lots of good looking cabinet in your budget.Choose that you like the most.

1)NZXT GAMMA @Rs 2170/- *See this*
2)Coolermaster Elite 430-Rs 2470/- *See this
*
3)NZXT Guardian 921 RB -Rs 3700/- *See this*


----------



## jetboy (Jul 21, 2011)

Thx Tenida I will check it..How abt this one 
*techshop.in/store/cooler-master-gl...-buy-online-india-p-6739.html?cPath=320_24_43

I hope i can find it without power supply

Does it really have three fans!!!


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

An older model - not bad, but better options are available.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 21, 2011)

Tenida said:


> There are lots of good looking cabinet in your budget.Choose that you like the most.
> 
> 1)NZXT GAMMA @Rs 2170/- *See this*
> 2)Coolermaster Elite 430-Rs 2470/- *See this
> ...


All this cabinet are without SMPS.


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

Within 4k, NZXT Guardian 921rb is pretty good. And it looks damn sexy!!!


----------



## Tenida (Jul 21, 2011)

*Review of NZXT Guardian 921*


----------



## jetboy (Jul 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> An older model - not bad, but better options are available.



But the cabinet still looks cool. The button feature for the fan at front is also great



Tenida said:


> All this cabinet are without SMPS.



ya I saw those..thanks..I was actually speaking about the CM 600...as the link i gave have the cabinet with PSU



Tenida said:


> *Review of NZXT Guardian 921*



LOL...a review for cabinet ..Thanks I will read it ..I do agree its a cool looking cabinet


----------



## Tenida (Jul 21, 2011)

jetboy said:


> LOL...a review for cabinet ..Thanks I will read it ..I do agree its a cool looking cabinet



Cabinet also require review  How can we know that specific cabinet is good or not


----------



## jetboy (Jul 21, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Cabinet also require review  How can we know that specific cabinet is good or not



Hey please dont take it otherwise..I am thankful you provided it..I am reading it right now..I just found that funny..review for a cabinet 

anyone have good experience buying from prime ?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 21, 2011)

jetboy said:


> Hey please dont take it otherwise..I am thankful you provided it..I am reading it right now..I just found that funny..review for a cabinet



Arey na na.I am not taking it otherwise look i have given smiley


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

jetboy said:


> But the cabinet still looks cool. The button feature for the fan at front is also great
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Go to NZXT's site and you will find some dozen reviews of Guardian 921.


----------



## jetboy (Jul 21, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Arey na na.I am not taking it otherwise look i have given smiley



Cool 



Skud said:


> Go to NZXT's site and you will find some dozen reviews of Guardian 921.



super cool cabinet..I guess I will go for it..

Thank You guys...It seems a great buy..Can i order it from Prime? Is it a good one?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah Primeabgb is very reliable


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 21, 2011)

Guardian 921 is the most VFM cabinet with nice looks for under 4k. Grab it.

Is NZXT not available in your locality..


----------



## jetboy (Jul 21, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Guardian 921 is the most VFM cabinet with nice looks for under 4k. Grab it.
> 
> Is NZXT not available in your locality..



I live in Navi sangvi, Pune...anyone have details of any shops nearby


----------



## Tenida (Jul 21, 2011)

^^Ask Faun he also lives in Pune


----------



## jetboy (Jul 22, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^Ask Faun he also lives in Pune




I did..thanks..he says I will need to order from prime


I read about mosquito nets used as dust filters for cab fans...Can someone please put some pictures as how we can do it. It would be very helpful

@Tenida: I remember you entering a pic..but I cant view it now!


----------



## Tenida (Jul 22, 2011)

^^Why can't you view it?


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2011)

jetboy said:


> I did..thanks..he says I will need to order from prime



Go to mumbai on a short trip. Btw I like all black cabinet. Guardian is not all black, the interior is white and looks not so good.

You might go for NZXT Tempest EVO but the drive bays are not sideway.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

Plus well over OP's budget.


----------



## jetboy (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank You Guys!!!

I have placed an order for the NZXT Guardian 921 RB @ prime

Hopefully will get it sooner than the GPU..as prime is at Mumbai

I guess this thread can be closed now

Thanks a again for all the help..I will surely post all the photos


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

Congrats!!! Nice decision.


----------



## jetboy (Jul 25, 2011)

Skud said:


> Congrats!!! Nice decision.



Thanks Skud


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

You are welcome.


----------

